# Is there any radio software?



## sw2wolf (Jun 11, 2013)

It seems Radiotray is not in ports.

Sincerely!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2013)

I really must get out more often. When I read the topic I immediately thought about ham radio  

I think a number of players are capable of playing an audio-stream. Both multimedia/vlc and multimedia/mplayer shouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## zspider (Jun 11, 2013)

Too bad someone couldn't port HamSphere to the Linuxulator.


----------



## chatwizrd (Jun 11, 2013)

Too bad people still think it's a relevant hobby.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2013)

zspider said:
			
		

> Too bad someone couldn't port HamSphere to the Linuxulator.



We do have a category for it: hamradio/


----------



## teckk (Jun 12, 2013)

Out of curiosity I downloaded the source and looked at it to see what stations they were using. Here they are. Play them with any media player, or make a script that points to them.


```
Smooth Jazz" url="http://smoothjazz.com/streams/smoothjazz_128.pls"
SKY.fm Piano Jazz" url="http://listen.sky.fm/public1/pianojazz.pls"
SKY.fm Smooth Jazz" url="http://listen.sky.fm/public1/smoothjazz.pls"
Sonic Universe" url="http://somafm.com/sonicuniverse.pls"
Blue FM" url="http://bluefm.net/listen.pls"
The Breeze" url="mmsh://wms-rly.181.fm/181-breeze?MSWMExt=.asf"

"Latin">
Onda Tropical" url="http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=506392"
Top Latino Radio" url="http://online.radiodifusion.net:8020/listen.pls"
Salsa Stream" url="http://listen.sky.fm/public3/salsa.pls"
Reggaeton 24/7" url="http://cc.net2streams.com/tunein.php/reggaeton/playlist.pls"
Suave 107" url="http://grupomedrano.com.do/suave107/suave107.m3u"

"Classic Rock">
181.FM Classic Hits" url="http://sc-rly.181.fm:80/stream/1094"
.977 Classic Rock" url="http://www.977music.com/tunein/web/classicrock.asx"
80s Sky.FM" url="http://listen.sky.fm/public3/the80s.pls"
Covers" url="http://somafm.com/covers.pls"

"Classical">
KDFC" url="http://provisioning.streamtheworld.com/pls/KDFCFM.pls"
Classic FM" url="http://media-ice.musicradio.com/ClassicFMMP3.m3u"
WCPE" url="http://www.ibiblio.org/wcpe/wcpe.pls"
CINEMIX" url="http://cinemix.us/cine.asx"
SKY.fm Soundtracks" url="http://listen.sky.fm/public1/soundtracks.pls"
SKY.fm Mostly Classical" url="http://listen.sky.fm/public1/classical.pls"

"Pop / Rock">
Radio Paradise" url="http://www.radioparadise.com/musiclinks/rp_128aac.m3u"
.977 The Hitz Channel" url="http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=1280356"
Enjoy Station" url="http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=1377285"
SKY.fm Top Hits" url="http://listen.sky.fm/public1/tophits.pls"
Indie Pop Rocks!" url="http://somafm.com/indiepop.pls"
PopTron" url="http://somafm.com/poptron.pls"

"Oldies">
AM 1710" url="http://lin2.ash.fast-serv.com:9022/listen.pls"
WNAR" url="http://live.wnar-am.com:8500/listen.pls"
SKY.fm Oldies" url="http://listen.sky.fm/public1/oldies.pls"

"Chill">
181.FM" url="http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=1275050"
Lounge Radio" url="http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=1288934"
Beat Blender" url="http://somafm.com/beatblender.pls"
Secret Agent" url="http://somafm.com/secretagent.pls"
Groove Salad" url="http://somafm.com/groovesalad.pls"
Illinois Street Lounge" url="http://somafm.com/illstreet.pls"

"Country">
SKY.fm Country" url="http://listen.sky.fm/public1/country.pls"
Boot Liquor" url="http://somafm.com/bootliquor.pls"
US 181" url="mmsh://wms-rly.181.fm/181-us181?MSWMExt=.asf"
Real Country" url="mmsh://wms-rly.181.fm/181-realcountry?MSWMExt=.asf"
Highway 181" url="mmsh://wms-rly.181.fm/181-highway?MSWMExt=.asf"
Country 108" url="http://www.country108.com/listen.pls"

"Techno / Electronic">
Drone Zone" url="http://somafm.com/dronezone.pls"
Space Station Soma" url="http://somafm.com/spacestation.pls"
cliqhop idm" url="http://somafm.com/cliqhop.pls"
Black Rock FM" url="http://somafm.com/brfm.pls"
New Dance Radio" url="http://jbstream.net/tunein.php/blackoutworm/playlist.asx"

"Community">
Jupiter Broadcast" url="http://jblive.fm/"
WCRS LPFM Columbus" url="http://sh4.audio-stream.com/tunein.php/pleonard/playlist.pls"
WBEZ" url="http://wbez.ic.llnwd.net/stream/wbez_91_5_fm.pls"
```


----------



## chatwizrd (Jun 12, 2013)

What is the reason Radiotray can't be compiled from source code?


----------



## rufwoof (Aug 17, 2017)

Reviving a old thread ... I like mpv as a video/audio player. For radio stations I create a script like


```
#!/bin/sh
mpv http://media-ice.musicradio.com/LBCLondonMP3Low
```
... which is for the LBC radio station url in this case, save it, perhaps as lbc, make it executable chmod a+x lbc and then it can be run as desired (I have my right WIN (special) key set to launch gmrun in which I can just run that script. To kill it I just WIN again and killall mpv). Best perhaps to create a folder for such files (one file for each of your favourite radio stations) add that to your PATH, perhaps by adding PATH=$PATH:$HOME/radiostations; export PATH inside ~/.profile (for if you're using Bourne shell, if using csh add export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/radiostations to your ~/.xinitrc) and that way you can just run the file directly by name (WIN key in my case to launch gmrun ... into which I type lbc). That way there's no visual taskbar or icon shown whilst the radio is playing. Or simply just open a terminal and run the script to have a visual taskbar terminal visible whilst the radio is playing that can be closed to turn of the radio.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 17, 2017)

chatwizrd said:


> Too bad people still think it's a relevant hobby.


I immediately thought of "radio" in the sense of commercial stations. Regardless of whether it's on-air or on-web a station still needs playout software. Most people I guess aren't very familiar with radio because of its professional nature. It's a billion dollar industry and is still very relevant.


----------



## rufwoof (Aug 17, 2017)

OJ said:


> Most people I guess aren't very familiar with radio because of its professional nature. It's a billion dollar industry and is still very relevant.


I'm guessing you're referring to Ham Radio? I was under the impression that many former ham radio hobbyists had mostly lapsed, other than perhaps continuing to pay the licence fees in order to retain their hard earned CQ identifiers. But I guess there are some that continue in the absence of other forms of communications (remote locations with no mobile/cell signals or landlines) ... or simply for the fun of it. Some of the kit certainly does look to be expensive side.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 17, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> I'm guessing you're referring to Ham Radio?


Actually, I was referring to professional radio - FM and AM stations. But yeah, people who work at that professionally often do embrace the HAM world as a hobby. Radio requires automation these days. Shows need to be built and scheduled while keeping track of the playlist for royalty/legal purposes. This needs to be accessed by the music controller, announcers, station manager etc. Traditionally expensive, there is actually a very functional FOSS solution now - Airtime

As for traditional HAM radio, it's more for people who are into electronics - same as always. The engineering of antennas, feed lines, and all that stuff is lots of fun. I call it the intersection of math and solder.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Aug 17, 2017)

sw2wolf said:


> It seems Radiotray is not in ports.
> 
> Sincerely!



Hi! You can easily use instead multimedia/mplayer  (which I think you already know all too well) directly from CLI, without  any need of starting Xorg.

Just type:

```
mplayer *IPaddress*
```

You can obtain any IP address of any station, sorted by genre/artist at:

https://www.xatworld.com/radio-search/

Using a text browser like links will correctly display the stations you're looking for, so you can do everything from inside terminal/CLI

Cheers


----------



## rufwoof (Aug 17, 2017)

I use more a window manager setup than a desktop environment. Base system (freebsd) with xorg, jwm, pcmanfm ... as the base gui (and use pcmanfm --desktop to provide desktop icons). I then add just the programs I need, not any of the 'bloat' (firefox-esr, libreoffice (I'm using openoffice for a change), mpv ....etc. I don't use menus, other than a single exit, reboot, shutdown menu choice from the tray) and use the desktop icons as my favourites, along with a filemanager shortcut to /usr/share/applications, along with the right WIN key invoking gmrun. I have brightside installed and have set the bottom left corner to toggle show/hide desktop (so if a full screen window is active, mouse into bottom left corner and all of my favourite desktop icons come into view ... ready to be launched as desired)





So in my case ...

`[SIZE=3]$ mplayer
mplayer: Command not found.
$ vlc
vlc: Command not found.[/SIZE]`

i.e. mpv serves my needs. I hadn't seen the newer version of mpv until loading up freebsd and I like how you can mouse over the speaker and wheel spin to raise/lower the volume, or mouse wheel spin on the desktop to go up/down through the video

With mpv you can create a ~/.mpv/input.conf and within that you  add control functions for instance I have a and ctrl-a set to flip (mirror) and unflip the video

`a vf add mirror
ctrl+a vf del mirror`

From that clickable image above you might see that I have a shortcut link into my ~/radio folder, so in addition to what I described earlier, I can get to/run my individual choices of radio station scripts that way as well (I've also included a stop-radio script in that folder).


----------



## Minbari (Aug 17, 2017)

I use pyradio, a terminal internet radio player.


----------



## rufwoof (Aug 17, 2017)

After running pkg search radio ... and seeing a limited set I did try downloading/running the radiotray (as per the OP question) python script but after installing python, python2, python27 ... type dependencies and it still didn't work I gave up and just restored my system and added created the scripts I described. Otherwise had radiotray been in the repositories I would have used that (one of my preferred install choices). Pyradio looks interesting ... I'll have to give it a go. Thanks.


----------



## rufwoof (Aug 17, 2017)

Your screenfetch RAM figures look odd. Terra Bytes?

I thought my 520 packages installed was a relatively high figure ... yours is getting on for twice that.


----------



## Minbari (Aug 17, 2017)

Screenfetch does not work correctly, that's why I have those values. It's a bug in screefetch:


```
awk: fatal: cannot open file /proc/fb
/usr/local/bin/screenfetch: line 1341: [: =: unary operator expected
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 17, 2017)

OJ said:


> Actually, I was referring to professional radio - FM and AM stations. But yeah, people who work at that professionally often do embrace the HAM world as a hobby. Radio requires automation these days. Shows need to be built and scheduled while keeping track of the playlist for royalty/legal purposes. This needs to be accessed by the music controller, announcers, station manager etc. Traditionally expensive, there is actually a very functional FOSS solution now - Airtime
> 
> As for traditional HAM radio, it's more for people who are into electronics - same as always. The engineering of antennas, feed lines, and all that stuff is lots of fun. I call it the intersection of math and solder.



Don't forget shortwave radio. I won a contest on the Taipei, Taiwan shortwave station listening from my home in the Midwest US.

They read my submission on air and sent my prize wrapped in a local newspaper made of rice paper.


----------

